# Dubai / Abu Dhabi Job offer review



## mikeneedsabreak (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

I have been offered a role in Dubai, and I would like to get an idea of whether this is a good offer or not. We are a family of 4 (2 adults + 2 kids - 10 & 7) relocating from the UK. The role I have been offered is with an IT consultancy. I plan to live in Mohammad Bin Zayed City, Abu Dhabi for personal reasons and commute 1 or 2 days a week to Dubai. Salary is 40k Inc. Housing allowance of 10k, schooling 48k pa/kid, car allowance of 3k. However, due to pre-existing medical conditions I am told that the cost of health insurance will be deducted from the salary once that has been estimated.

We are trying to figure out whether this is worth our while...

Also, how is the housing allowance paid? Is that paid directly to the landlord? Similarly for schools? Is it a use it/lose it situation?

There might also be a family ticket offered judging by some of the threads here, but we aren't sure yet. Are there any other benefits that we should check for?

What can we realistically expect to save and how much could the health insurance cost potentially?

I appreciate the forum members' honest feedback. Thanks very much!


----------



## kimjoean (9 mo ago)

mikeneedsabreak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been offered a role in Dubai, and I would like to get an idea of whether this is a good offer or not. We are a family of 4 (2 adults + 2 kids - 10 & 7) relocating from the UK. The role I have been offered is with an IT consultancy. I plan to live in Mohammad Bin Zayed City, Abu Dhabi for personal reasons and commute 1 or 2 days a week to Dubai. Salary is 40k Inc. Housing allowance of 10k, schooling 48k pa/kid, car allowance of 3k. However, due to pre-existing medical conditions I am told that the cost of health insurance will be deducted from the salary once that has been estimated.
> 
> ...


I also need the answer to this question... Following...


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mikeneedsabreak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been offered a role in Dubai, and I would like to get an idea of whether this is a good offer or not. We are a family of 4 (2 adults + 2 kids - 10 & 7) relocating from the UK. The role I have been offered is with an IT consultancy. I plan to live in Mohammad Bin Zayed City, Abu Dhabi for personal reasons and commute 1 or 2 days a week to Dubai. Salary is 40k Inc. Housing allowance of 10k, schooling 48k pa/kid, car allowance of 3k. However, due to pre-existing medical conditions I am told that the cost of health insurance will be deducted from the salary once that has been estimated.
> 
> ...


The first thing that jumps out is the Medical Insurance. Your employer is responsible for paying for your medical insurance which has a minimum standard set by DHA (as you are employed in Dubai). I've never been aware of anyone having to make salary deductions for insurance (from a legit employer). That said some policies have a co-pay when you make claims or seek treatment and this should be clearly defined in the policy. 

How/when school fees are paid is up to your employer whether its use it or lose it scenario only they can tell you. Likewise how housing is paid will differ. as an example my company pay housing 6 monthly without proof of contract or will make an annual lump sum against submission of the contract. 

As for whether its worth it .... the golden question  ...... Your package is OK, what you can save will primarily depend on a couple of significant aspects, how much extra you need to add the the education allowance to fund the kids and how much extra (if anything) you need to add to housing allowance. It somewhat comes down to your expectations and lifestyle as to what accommodation you choose. I'm out of touch for family accommodation costs in AD. 

Also don't overlook set up costs (deposits for utilities, housing etc) , financial/tax commitments in the UK etc. 40k seems a lot but can soon get eaten away.


----------

